# Boys Village, St Athan



## shj35 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola Chaps, 

I went for an explore at Boys Village today, been there a few times and seen various people there including some coppers who was very happy to stand around chatting and telling us about other places in the area.. 
However today was a first.. the owner was there... measuring tape in hand.. bunch of papers and another bloke with him..
He come up to us and asked if we had got permission, and we told him we never as we did not know who the owner was or how to contact him. He said fair enough, make the most of it while you can. 
I then asked who the owner was, and was suprised when he said he was.. He then went on to say he had no problem with us togs there as long as we was carefull... But said that he was planning in a few weeks to be having the site secured! 
Not sure if thats in his best interests seeing as how much it would cost him like, but thought i would share with you lot  Photos to follow!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be gutted if this place goes... Nuff said


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 24, 2011)

Popped back up here today to have a look around for the 100th time and have to say that I really don't see much point in securing the place!

Photograph below shows the exterior wall of the 1970's block urm well knocked down! The inside breeze blocks remain but I doubt it they will be there for long.


----------



## shj35 (Nov 25, 2011)

We said the same thing mate... would cost him a fortune to put a fence up.. and then the kids would just make holes in it.. no point at all.. The only thing i can think is that the council have told him to do it!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 25, 2011)

Urbex-SW said:


> Popped back up here today to have a look around for the 100th time and have to say that I really don't see much point in securing the place!
> 
> Photograph below shows the exterior wall of the 1970's block urm well knocked down! The inside breeze blocks remain but I doubt it they will be there for long.



probably be a case of protecting himself against any litigation or heath and safety issues !


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 25, 2011)

Thats a good point but I would have thought he would have done it alot earlier after spending £625,000.00.

It will be a shame when the village has gone but I do think the owner could build some nice size properties that nobody can afford on there.

I would have loved to see it turned back into something though using alot of the buildings still standing.


----------

